# .htm Datei in Word oder anderes Textformat umwandeln



## chrysler (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
Wenn man eine Webseite lokal gespeichert hat, dann sind unten die Bezeichnungen des Pfades und des Datums abgedruckt.
Für ein Bewerbungsschreiben wäre es mir aber lieber, keine Bezeichnungen unter der Seite zu haben.
Wie kann ich das hinbekommen?

Gibt es ausser MS Word eine Alternative, die mir auch Text und Grafik anzeigen lassen kann, sodass ich die umgewandelte htm Seite dann mit dem Programm öffnen und drucken kann?


----------



## hela (22. Juni 2007)

chrysler hat gesagt.:


> ... unten die Bezeichnungen des Pfades und des Datums abgedruckt .... wäre es mir aber lieber, keine Bezeichnungen unter der Seite zu haben.
> Wie kann ich das hinbekommen?


Einfach im Browser nichts in der Kopf- bzw. Fußzeile eintragen:
_Datei > Druckvorschau > Seite einrichten > (Ränder,) Kopf- und Fußzeilen_



chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es ausser MS Word eine Alternative, die mir auch Text und Grafik anzeigen lassen kann, sodass ich die umgewandelte htm Seite dann mit dem Programm öffnen und drucken kann?


Das PDF-Dateiformat (siehe OpenOffice, PDFcreator, ...)


----------



## chrysler (23. Juni 2007)

Danke.
Gibt es eine Übersicht, was man alles in die Kopf- und Fußzeile hinzufügen kann? Ich kenn mich mit den Parametern nicht so aus.


----------



## hela (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

vermutlich meinst du den Internet-Explorer. Hier müsstest du mal die *Hilfe [F1] *benutzen, wobei es drei Möglichkeiten gibt:
Entweder Kartenreiter "Inhalt" auswählen:
> "_Drucken und Speichern von Informationen_"
> "_Anzeige der Vorschau der Darstellung einer gedruckten Webseite_"
      --> Absatz "_Verwenden von Kopf- und Fußzeilen_"
Oder Kartenreiter "Index" auswählen:
> "_Drucken von Webseiten_"
> "_Ändern der Darstellung einer Webseite_"
      --> Absatz "_Verwenden von Kopf- und Fußzeilen_"
Oder Kartenreiter "Suchen" auswählen und "Kopf- und Fußzeilen" als zu suchendes Schlüsselwort eintragen, auf den Button "Themenliste" klicken und anschließend durch Doppelklick das Thema "_Anzeige der Vorschau der Darstellung einer gedruckten Webseite_" auswählen
  --> Absatz "_Verwenden von Kopf- und Fußzeilen_"
In den anderen Browsern ist die Einstellung wesentlich leichter.
Firefox und SeaMonkey: In den entsprechenden Selectboxen den Kopf- und Fußzeileninhalt auswählen.
Opera: _Datei_ > _Druckoptionen..._ > "_Kopf- und Fußzeilen drucken_" deaktivieren.


----------



## Maik (24. Juni 2007)

Hi,

im IE kann über den Menüpunkt "Datei -> Seite einrichten..." mit dem Fragezeichen rechts oben kontextbezogene Hilfe für die Kopf- u. Fußzeile abgerufen werden, in der sich eine Auflistung der "Kürzel" findet, die da eingegeben werden können  - siehe Anhang:


----------



## hela (24. Juni 2007)

@michael:
Dein Beitrag bezieht sich offensichtlich auf den IE6. Im IE7 gibt es im Fenster "Seite einrichten" keinen Hilfe-Button [?] mehr.
Aber chrysler wird jetzt sicherlich finden, was er sucht.


----------



## Maik (24. Juni 2007)

@hela: Richtig, mein Screenshot ist im IE6 entstanden. 

Da ich unter Win2000 arbeite, habe ich den IE7 nicht auf meinem System installiert, da er erst ab WinXP zur Verfügung steht. Und via Browserpool habe ich keinen Zugriff auf "Seite einrichten..." (bzw. "Page Setup..."), da ich hierfür zunächst meinen Drucker(Treiber) einrichten(installieren) müsste, was über diese "Connection" aber technisch nicht möglich ist. Somit wusste ich bis eben gar nicht, dass es den Hilfe-Button in der aktuellen IE-Version nicht mehr gibt.

Aber ich denke auch, dass unser beider Vorschläge ausreichen sollten.


----------

